# Campaign Website: My intepretation



## DonTadow (Sep 9, 2011)

After a month of preperation, we are preparing the first official session of the campaign this weekend.  As I read the many threads, I wonder if I am the only one who placed restrictions on races and classes from my interpretation of the book. 

Here are my classes 
https://sites.google.com/site/chrystaria/classes

From the players guide, it felt like clerics, even if there are religions, are a rarity. I assumed to be so much of a rarity that they would not be a race and neither would be paladin.  Instead, I found an awesome physician varient for the Alchemist class and a philospher class to round out the divine classes. Added to this the oracle.  

HEre are my races
https://sites.google.com/site/chrystaria/races
It wasn't until I was knee deep in the first campaign that I discovered that there were two types of elves, high elves and wood elves.  I assumed because of the rarity of female elves, that half elves would have been "blooded" out a while ago.  I also eliminated the half-orc races, out of party reasons. (I am tired of seeing the fish out of the box half-orc in my campaigns).  Finally, there is no mention of gnomes, so I assumed them to not exist in this world.

Instead I substituted the big, strong race for a user generated Machina.  

Curious as to what others have done as far as restrictions or additions?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 9, 2011)

I love your presentation of events as pseudo-newspaper announcements.  We might have to consider that as an idea for player handouts, budget-considering.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 10, 2011)

Great site. Though I'm not sure we're going to have any giant steam-powered clocktopuses: http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/io9/2009/04/SteamOcto_Final1280.jpg

Just to clarify a few things that might not have been explained well in the original release of the Pathfinder Player's Guide:

Gnomes do exist in the setting. They're sorta like fey halflings, while elves are like fey humans. Most of them stay out of cities, but a few do live among humans. They're viewed as tricksters, but they are talented with magic, so people tolerate them as alchemists or performers.

And in the revised PF player's guide we clarify that Elfaivaran elves are 'high elves,' formerly rulers of an empire with great cities, and that they're very rare now. Elves elsewhere are 'wood elves,' and they tend to live in smaller communities. Only high elf women were killed in the Great Malice, because only they were connected to the goddess Srasama. Wood elves have different gods, and so weren't directly affected by her death.

I mean, of course you're free to change things for your campaign however you choose, but I wanted to clarify it in case you had just gotten the wrong idea, to help avoid any contradictions later in the adventure path.


----------

